# Sturgis Graphics Needed



## bsujoe (Jan 10, 2008)

My boss is interested in new Sturgis 2016 graphics and is willing to pay well for great multi-color designs. Please submit any graphics and we will be in touch.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

bsujoe said:


> My boss is interested in new Sturgis 2016 graphics and is willing to pay well for great multi-color designs. Please submit any graphics and we will be in touch.


Your post is a bit vague. Who is your boss or what company is requesting this new graphic? Are you talking about SRMi? If not, without knowing the subject matter of "Sturgis 2016" it is a bit hard to formulate an appropriate graphic.


----------



## bsujoe (Jan 10, 2008)

My boss is Brock Holbert, our company is Noble Wear. We are 1 of 3 companies that are licensed for the Sturgis Black Hills Rally. We use a lot of old Bike Week art and #1 design which is created every year. We are always looking to ad a couple new multi-color images every year. Attached is a few examples of the type of designs we are looking for.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I can do, Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out my protfolio here on this site 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/tymeier-albums-portfolio.html

especially:



















tell me what you'd like!

-Ty


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you tried Lean brothers? They do that type of work, not sure what they charge though.
Portfolio


----------



## bsujoe (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes most of the Bike Week Art we use is from the Lean Brothers. They do beautiful work but like most artist they have a similar style. So trying to get a different look and also they are pretty expensive, but great work.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a couple concepts I whipped up up for your review. Let me know if these are more of what you had in mind. Obviously there is more needed with them but the basic mood and idea is there. Let me know what you think.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​



Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer/printer/ service/etc. outside of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ area, you cannot offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

TyMeier said:


> Check out my protfolio here on this site
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/tymeier-albums-portfolio.html
> 
> ...


*
Hey TY

Its Awesome!*


----------

